# legal or Not legal?



## cda (Apr 25, 2017)

Legal to use under NEC??



http://m.homedepot.com/p/Tyco-Electronics-Romex-Splice-Kit-2-Wire-1-Clam-CPGI-1116377-2/202204326


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 25, 2017)

Yes it is. Common in modular home construction


----------



## steveray (Apr 25, 2017)

I think the NEC allows them for repairs currently but I don't have a section....


----------



## linnrg (Apr 25, 2017)

NEC 334.40(b)  2014 version


----------

